# Timothy Morris



## Kathleen Donaldson (Jul 1, 2005)

I am looking for any crew Photograpghs with Tim he was born in Liverpool in 1916 he sailed on the HMS Patroclus which was sunk by Torpedo he also sailed on Merchant Navy Ships


----------

